# Bathroom Break



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

So what do you guys and gals do with your gun if you have to use a public restroom. So far i have been lucky but its just a matter of time till i have to deal with it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The best idea I have gotten is undo you belt and pants (after mummifying the toilet seat of course), sit, then re-cinch your belt around your thighs to keep your gun from dropping. I've tried it at home and it seems to work, but I have yet to put it into practice in a public setting. It has to be an absolute emergency for me to use a public toilet. Like you, I've been lucky. I have heard of others saying to put the gun in the crotch of your pants, but I'm not to keen on that idea.

You may want to check out www.CombatCarry.com. There have been multiple threads on this there and some other ideas.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I wear a vest 99% of the time so mine just goes in the vest pocket.........


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I actually dropped mine on the floor a few weeks ago. Thump it goes on the book store floor. Luckily no one else was in the bathroom. I’ve since taught myself how to drop my drawers in a way in which I retain control over my weapon.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I actually dropped mine on the floor a few weeks ago. Thump it goes on the book store floor. Luckily no one else was in the bathroom. I've since taught myself how to drop my drawers in a way in which I retain control over my weapon.


Ouch! Good thing you didn't get a "load" in your shorts!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I actually dropped mine on the floor a few weeks ago. Thump it goes on the book store floor. Luckily no one else was in the bathroom. I've since taught myself how to drop my drawers in a way in which I retain control over my weapon.


I started thinkin about this after i dropped mine on the floor at work so your deffinalty not the first one to do that.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

No big deal. I just unholster mine and place it between my knees in my pants, muzzle down. Don't put it on the back of the toilet or on the TP dispenser. If you do, I guarantee one day you will forget it.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> No big deal. I just unholster mine and place it between my knees in my pants, muzzle down. Don't put in on the back of the toilet or on the TP dispenser. If you do, I guarantee one day you will forget it.


I like how you specified, "muzzle down". Don't need to shoot off the family jewels in case of premature bullet evacuation.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

You mean you guys use those nasty public toilets for that? The standing up thing is fine. Anything else - I wait until I get home :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, as a member of a gender who can't stand to pee, I actually do this rather often. If the gun is on my hip I usually take the holster off completely and hold the whole thing in my lap until the job is done. Then I put it back on the belt and go about my business. Unless I'm at work since it is a one toilet room, then I just put it on the table across from me. If I leave it in there no one but my co-workers will find it and they all know what I do to people who touch my Sig without my permission. Although I have yet to leave it behind.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> You mean you guys use those nasty public toilets for that? The standing up thing is fine. Anything else - I wait until I get home :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


You obviously don't live in the Southwest, where experimenting with real Mexican food can cause fast-moving and extreme digestive emergencies. :mrgreen:


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> You obviously don't live in the Southwest, where experimenting with real Mexican food can cause fast-moving and extreme digestive emergencies. :mrgreen:


We have the same thing here. Its called chinese food. That MSG works better than exlax!!!!:horsepoo: :smt119 :smt166


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> You mean you guys use those nasty public toilets for that? The standing up thing is fine. Anything else - I wait until I get home :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Sometimes waiting in a non-option when the stomachs rumbling and yesterdays burrito is a coming. Sometimes that turtle head doesn't want to go back into it's shell.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I actually dropped mine on the floor a few weeks ago. Thump it goes on the book store floor. Luckily no one else was in the bathroom. I've since taught myself how to drop my drawers in a way in which I retain control over my weapon.


I dropped mine once and it slid under to the next stall and hit the guys foot. :smt103


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I dropped mine once and it slid under to the next stall and hit the guys foot. :smt103


I have to ask how did that go over


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

For those of us that carry in a belly band this isn't a problem. 

When not using the bellyband, I hold the pistol/holster while I take car of business.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

jpruett79 said:


> I have to ask how did that go over


Let's just say he was sitting in the right spot.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:

I picked it up and left without incident.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would have got the hell out of there as fast as I could  :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I dropped mine once and it slid under to the next stall and hit the guys foot. :smt103


:smt082 
That would cure any constipation.:mrgreen:


----------

